# What to do with this guy?



## ArjunKiller (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I just wanted to know the knowledge of self proclaimed geeks on Facebook and just posted a question about me needing a configuration. See how the conversation went.

*i.imgur.com/Ss1Jn.png

*i.imgur.com/dHb4D.png

*i.imgur.com/iuvol.png​


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2011)

Delete them off your friend list.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 12, 2011)

He is not on my friends list. He is some group administrator that deals with these things. I want to answer him back. Any suggestions?


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2011)

Best is to ignore people like that. Remove yourself from the group.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2011)

this is why we have forums. to separate idiots from actual geeks or noobs that want to learn.


----------



## noob (Oct 12, 2011)

you cant win on internet...esp with trolls


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 12, 2011)

noob said:


> you cant win on internet...esp with trolls


how did other other guy win then?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 12, 2011)

@arjunkiller usko jonnyguruji ke pass bhej do moksh mil jayega
JonnyGURU.com - Rosewill Lightning 1300W Review


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 12, 2011)

yes, u can't win, even argue with an Idiot unless u wanna loose and love headache. I had some sms few months back about it.. I was something like this..

"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2011)

Couldn't resist. 

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> *imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png


Someone is really wrong though.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2011)

*s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/original/000/126/314/3cd8a33a.png?1306264975


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2011)

*i54.tinypic.com/2uzs5jl.gif


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2011)

lol, what a fag !


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2011)

_"forums guys just post personal enmities with these firms"_ .....ROFL ..that was the most idiotic statement ...... personal enmity ..... hehe ... how many of us are out there with our personal vendetta guys come out now ......lolzzz.


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2011)

Users like that learn when their PSUs burn out and take parts along with them. Then with their tails between their legs, they will come and create and ID here.


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2011)

Give that thread link to him again. I've made some edits. Also give the link of this thread too.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2011)

asingh said:


> Users like that learn when their PSUs burn out and take parts along with them. Then with their tails between their legs, they will come and create and ID here.



ABSOLUTELY correct statement. I quarreled a lot like this just of loose at the end. And after a few months they come and say they replaced that part with what I asked before, just to see if I am correct or not. hummm...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *i54.tinypic.com/2uzs5jl.gif



annoying!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the point of it.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 13, 2011)

Now I Believe this thread should locked up, Nothing left on Topic


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2011)

Just chill chill just chill


----------



## asingh (Oct 13, 2011)

What link had been given to the guy on Facebook.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Ask him to come to this forum and start making recommendations. We have a few members here who might be keen to deal with him


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Ask him to come to this forum and start making recommendations. We have a few members here who might be keen to deal with him



thats the best idea.


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

*thelaughingmarcus.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/so-much-win.jpg?w=445


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Ask him to come to this forum and start making recommendations. We have a few members here who might be keen to deal with him



He wont be able to survive one day, without banning himself!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2011)

Captain Doomz said:
			
		

> I daily make PCs and never got any complains about CM elite .....


They probably learned their lesson the hard way.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't take rig advice from someone who spells captain as captian


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

^^lol kapitan


----------



## mitraark (Oct 18, 2011)

Live and let live.

Your duty is only to provide advice , its upto others whether they want to follow or not.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

balance is everywhere bros. Nature loves it. there are THOSE and hence we are also here.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

Just an another reason why it is better to ask for advice on a forum than on Facebook.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

@OP - Theres probably a lot of things you dont know about PCs too... 
so to start with stop pointing out other people!!! 

@Krow - Yeah, right post in wrong thread... oops!!


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2011)

Find better words then. Kindly avoid using swearwords here.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 10, 2011)

nothing can be done with facebook geeks. and this discussion won't lead us anywhere.


----------

